# getting Error trying to flash custom rom..



## willip90 (Jan 14, 2012)

k hi to all im new here and your forum has been very helpful to me...on what to do and what not to do... ty all for the info,,

now i got a brand new bionic first of the month was ota'd to 893 at the get go....

then i found you guys and i was sweating bullets on the first thing i did... flashed all the way to 901 rooted np...

so i went to flash to a custom rom and now i did the lib files and tryed to flash to a custom rom did the wipe caches and this is the error i get on any custom rom i tried...

--Install /sdcard...
Finding update package...
Opening update package...
Verifying update package...
E:signature verification failed
Installation aborted.

any help would be appreciated ... and sorry for being a newb... but hey we were all newbs at one point... LOL ........

ty again...... willip90


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

Are you using CWM to flash it?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

Also which ROM are trying to flash?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## willip90 (Jan 14, 2012)

yes im using CWM to flash it... doesnt go there from the app tho so i have to use the vol up+vol Dn Pwr to get to the log to boot into recovery and i have tryed they eclipse kin3tix and liberty roms all to no avail

i even thought there was a problem with the SD card so i reflashed 901 and made sure root was intact.... ive tried rom toolbox to get there but it dont want to play much either but i am able to clear dalvic and caches and other things without a problem


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

Sounds to be like you're using stock recovery. You need to boot into cwm from bionic bootstrap.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## willip90 (Jan 14, 2012)

shit cant afford that one right now.. spent all my money just to get this far ... ok will have to wait then...


----------



## willip90 (Jan 14, 2012)

how come rom manager wont go into it.. thats my big question tho????


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

ROM Manager isnt compatible with this phone. I believe the locked bootloader has something to do with that.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

Should be able to get it here http://cvpcs.org/blog/2011-09-16/bionic_bootstrap_recovery

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

Go to droidmodderx.com and download bionic bootstrapper gor free. And Rom manager is hit & miss on the bionic. Personally it works great for me. But either way, it will only work if your bootstrapped first.


----------



## willip90 (Jan 14, 2012)

tytytyty im getting things goin now i cant say how much you all are apreciated,,,,,,,


----------



## willip90 (Jan 14, 2012)

great now eclipse is stuck on the boot screen flash


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

For how long? It will take a few mins to boot new software. Did you follow the OP word for word? Try it again. I personally haven't had issues flashing eclipse.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## willip90 (Jan 14, 2012)

it was stuck there for like 10 mins man.. im wondering what i should try next... :/


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

And if your using cvpvs's bootstrapper, that may be an issue also. Again, it's hit & miss. I had issues with his bootstrap


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

Did you format /data/cache/, and /system first?


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

Never had one issue with bootstrap myself. I suggest trying again.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## willip90 (Jan 14, 2012)

ok im in needed to do another factory reset and it kicked it into gear... wierd.. ty all im good to go now... i thinkk... ill let you know if im not


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

The dev suggests to use bootstrap. Wipe cache, wipe dalvik, then install. Going into mounts and storage and formatting system may not be a bad idea. This ROM is based on 893.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

willip90 said:


> ok im in needed to do another factory reset and it kicked it into gear... wierd.. ty all im good to go now... i thinkk... ill let you know if im not


Good news!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

There both bootstrap. Cvpcs make his first to get the ball rolling. Bionic bootstrapper is Koush's offical app.


----------



## willip90 (Jan 14, 2012)

so if eclipse is based off of 893 does that mean i loose the 901 radio?


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

no


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

Well yes, He has released eclipse based off of the. 901 system now. You don't actually lose the radio, but if it's not the. 901 compatible eclipse or the new one, you just won't have data.


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

The devs dont alter the radio. Only the system.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## willip90 (Jan 14, 2012)

ya know i didn't know how nice it would be to root if i would like it or hate it till i found you guys and the sites like this till i rooted and got this going.. all i can say is you guys in here are among the best out here... ty all for you hard work and willing to help other... i might be quiet but its cause im taking it all in from all of you and learning...... and other might gripe but i just want to say thank you for you hard work research knowledge and friendliness and willing to help... Willip90


----------

